# CZUR Still Recommended?



## TheInquirer (Sep 25, 2018)

I can't reply to the older threads that are locked but checking in to see if all of you that own the CZUR scanner still recommend it before I pull out the plastic . It gets some negative reviews on Amazon so that is why I hesitate. Any problems that any of you have had with it that I should be aware of before purchasing? My plan is to use it in the same way that has been recommended here - scan my books for Logos indexing.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 25, 2018)

Like the Koolaid man.... OOOHHHH YYYYEAH.

One of the best purchases ever.

Keep in mind, I dont scan books with pictures in them. Just theological books. It works great. Fast and accurate.

My whole library, including van Mastricht's newest volume, is digitized. Amazing machine.

The only thing I dont like is that they make you do all their updates which, when you just want to scan a book, is a little annoying. But otherwise it works fantastically.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Sep 25, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Keep in mind, I dont scan books with pictures in them.



Shoot, all my theology books have pictures (kidding).

Great to hear your success with it. You've had it for a couple years now?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes, I think, about a year and a half.

The reason I mention the books with the pictures is because some of the guys on the board have tried scanning magazines and such for things that have pictures in them and they found that that has some kind of problems here and there.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 25, 2018)

I would gladly sell mine. Never used. We secured others that work more in line with what we do. Half price. Send me a PM. Keep in mind no tech support from this end, as we never had it up and running, so don't have any expertise with any aspect of operation. Just have the machine.


----------



## TheInquirer (Sep 25, 2018)

PM sent, much appreciated.



> The reason I mention the books with the pictures is because some of the guys on the board have tried scanning magazines and such for things that have pictures in them and they found that that has some kind of problems here and there.



I was making a self-deprecating joke about my reading level  Thanks for the info on the mags. Sounds like a great tool.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2018)

@TheInquirer 

Got this from the company today:

If you haven't heard already, we're getting ready to launch our brand new version of the *CZUR Aura*! This model is more versatile, is packed with features, and is very aesthetically pleasing.




Since you're a prior customer of ours, I'd like to offer you a great discount of *50% off the $299 retail price *of our new version of the Aura (a savings of $150)!

On *October 9th*, we'll email your Discount Code, along with more specific details about the CZUR Aura Indiegogo Campaign. 

So keep an eye on your inbox, and remember to take advantage early!

With our love and our thanks again,


----------



## TheInquirer (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh the irony - I bought Wayne's and finally got it set up today. That sounds like a great price and that folding feature looks good. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2018)

TheInquirer said:


> Oh the irony - I bought Wayne's and finally got it set up today. That sounds like a great price and that folding feature looks good. Thanks for posting that.


I don't intend to get the latest, so you are welcome to the new discount code when it arrives.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 9, 2018)

Apparently the discount code is available to anyone supporting the new version of the Czur scanner:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...r-scanning-needs?secret_perk_token=9e704f87#/


----------



## TheInquirer (Oct 9, 2018)

I saw that - they didn't make the requirement to support in order to get the discount very clear when I gave them my email address. At any rate, glad I have a working unit and looking forward to using it more.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like this is a campaign offer and it is 1100 percent over the target with 25 days to go. Impressive. Is A3 the size that will cover one page of a photo album in landscape?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 30, 2018)

I went ahead and ordered the indiego campaign for 209 total. It looks like A3 will capture most of the pages in my photo albums, not a 2 page spread, but most of them are falling apart any way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

